# Cannot find my WIFI on windows 8



## cyrusg (Oct 20, 2013)

I have a lot of different WIFI connections, some are bad and some are good, I cannot find my best one although.. on the network sharing center it only shows wifi 2? where is just wifi at? I cant seem to work it.. I just got this computer on Christmas. its an ASUS desktop m11bb series. Help soon please! thanks


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Do you have a wireless router connected to your internet connection? What is the name of your wireless network? In the Available Wireless Networks, select your router and connect.


----------



## cyrusg (Oct 20, 2013)

I have Netgear, Im connected to one of my connections just there is a better one that is not showing on my Available networks


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Run WiFi inspector and test the signal strength and post a screenshot of of WiFi Inspector in your next post.


----------

